# Can i feed my plecos lima beans?



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey, so I fed my plecos lima beans the other day, would this be OK?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It should be just fine, but don't do it every day. Lots of fiber and protein.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

They're gonna have gas...lol


----------

